# 【已解决】Gentoo的软件安装到了哪？

## hergentoo

Gentoo的软件安装到了哪？Last edited by hergentoo on Thu Aug 17, 2017 2:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LdBeth

/usr/bin

/bin

/usr/sbin

----------

